# Hello from Glasgow, Scotland



## pfmusic (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Nice to find this wonderful forum and I look forward to being part of this little community.

I'm a part-time film composer from Glasgow, Scotland and I've been doing this since 2009. My main job is a music teacher in Falkirk.

Thanks,
Patrick E. Fagan


----------



## Thomas A Booker (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi, nice to see a fellow Glaswegian here!


----------



## pfmusic (Feb 10, 2017)

Thomas A Booker said:


> Hi, nice to see a fellow Glaswegian here!


Nice to meet you too Thomas


----------



## Thomas A Booker (Feb 10, 2017)

pfmusic said:


> Nice to meet you too Thomas


You too. Out of curiosity, what kind of composition work do you do?


----------



## pfmusic (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi Thomas,

I've mainly scored short horror / thriller / drama films and 2 feature films. Hoping to expand my work over the next few years.

What kind of work do you do?

Thanks for asking


----------



## Thomas A Booker (Feb 10, 2017)

pfmusic said:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> I've mainly scored short horror / thriller / drama films and 2 feature films. Hoping to expand my work over the next few years.
> 
> ...



Cool, sounds interesting!

Glad you found this forum. For me it's certainly provided a huge amount of information on so many different things (as well as fodder for procrastination, admittedly) since I found it. Edit: just saw your question - I'm a phd student at the moment, so just a hobbyist for now. If I managed to find any work in future, any kind of video game/short film stuff would be great to work on.

Cheers,
Thomas


----------



## pfmusic (Feb 10, 2017)

Cheers Thomas, happy to have found this forum and hope to learn a lot from it.

Thanks for getting in touch 

Patrick


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi Patrick,
Do you have any stuff on soundcloud etc?

Ray


----------



## Killiard (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome Patrick! I'm originally from Stirling but been living down south the past 16 years.


----------



## pfmusic (Feb 10, 2017)

rayinstirling said:


> Hi Patrick,
> Do you have any stuff on soundcloud etc?
> 
> Ray


Hi Ray

www.patrickefagan.com

Most of my links for soundcloud,hearthis and youtube are here.

Nice to meet you,
Cheers


----------



## pfmusic (Feb 10, 2017)

Killiard said:


> Welcome Patrick! I'm originally from Stirling but been living down south the past 16 years.


Hi Jordan,

Nice to meet you,

Cheers
Patrick


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm the sad character who never left Stirling.


----------



## pfmusic (Feb 10, 2017)

Stirling is a nice place - I work in Falkirk


----------

